# Britain End to End - LEJOG 2016



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I want to ride Britain end to end next year and wonder if someone has a tried and tested route they would recommend? The plan is to ride from Land's End to John O'Groats - I positively love the Highlands, so I figure this way there will be some extra motivation on the last days - and about 12 days (120-140 km/day). However, a day or two more would not be a problem. I plan on looking for B&Bs for accommodation, taking a small pannier and only minimum luggage. Bike will be a CX bike but with some rugged road tyres (GP 4 Season or Gator Skins), so minor roads and well maintained bike paths would be better than a lot of gravel.
It would be cool if either the Peak District or the Yorkshire Dales were on the route.

Thanks!

Till


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

https://www.skedaddle.co.uk/classic...to_John_OGroats_-_Skedaddle_HC/768/view.rails


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

There are some books written about the trip but I would imagine most of them are the direct route as that is the iconic ride. The normal route passes the areas you mention on their west side. I've ridden both the Peak District or the Yorkshire Dales, heck I grew up riding there in my teens, and they are spectacular - as you would know if you watched the UK stages of the Tour de France in 2014.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Deloitte Ride Across Britain*

You may already know of this Deloitte Ride Across Britain: End to End - UK Cycling Events. I have considered riding it and have been following it on facebook for a while. I am reluctant to do it on my own because it seems like it's lots of corporate teams and I would be sort of a solo outsider. I don't know anyone who has done it.


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

Check out the Cycle Touring Club of UK and their website. Here is the link to their touring route database:

Touring and Expedition | CTC

The following is a better link for your purposes: 

Cycling Land's End to John o' Groats? Get the End to End pack | CTC

Have fun! Britain is a great place to tour - lovely roads and beautiful countryside - as long as you are ready to tackle some hills!


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your answers 

I've Nick Mitchell's guide on my desk here and might just follow his route since this would give me some more flexibility in terms of dates etc.

However the Deloitte Ride looks a great challenge, only I don't think I want to camp...

Pedal Nation are also offering a guided tour (Pedal Nation Bicycle Tours).


----------

